# Scraping New Faux Binding



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Did some searching and didn't really see a relevant thread on this.

This ESP minimalist single-cut pushes all the right buttons for me - except for its lack of binding around the body (I also may replace some of the hardware w/ chrome bits to give it some pop).

I've seen some tutorials online about scraping off the finish around the body, but I didn't see enough video or picture close-ups to know if it looks good enough to come under some aesthetic scrutiny. I've never seen scraped binding in person, or if I did I didn't know it. I don't really want to route the edge and add plastic binding - too involved and too risky.

I may have to have a luthier do the deed for a professional job if I'm not up to it. Regardless, it will be done to a new rather pricey guitar and I don't want to regret it. I don't really care about resell value but IMO, it won't affect it much anyway.

Anyone scraped their own binding and were you happy with the results?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

pinstripe tape?


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Hard to say how good of a close-up job this guy did. I'd probably dye the exposed wood off-white not only to brighten it up, but to protect it.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

You would have to do it before the finish is fully cured - otherwise you will likely just chip and destroy the finish.

So plan on a refinish if you go that route.

Nathan


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

The scraping of the finish from the videos I've seen were performed on decades old LP Studios. Though I agree getting ready for a refinish (or at least a touch up) is probably a good plan.

I think a lot of it has to do with how sharp the blade is and technique.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

And a heat gun might help too. It's amazing how much guitars are like cars.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

The factory finish won't be easy to get through. Likely multiple layers of hard poly. A heat gun isn't targeted enough to just get the binding, so you're likely looking at a refinish.

Another option would be a dremel with a router base and a sanding drum. Even then, lots of finish to get through, and then you would likely still need to cover the newly-exposed wood with some form of clear.

You could try some kind of faux-wood taping, which would be reversible.

Otherwise, I would cope without having binding.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

^ Right, makes sense - that's helpful, thanks, appreciate your input. The videos I've been watching are all performed on thinner nitro finishes - a simple sneeze can probably take off some of the finish! I do appreciate poly finishes and prefer them.

Maybe paint or even pin-striping isn't such a bad idea. If done properly & professionally by a precision artist, it will enhance the look greatly.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

I may try some gentle scraping with this one, US made Gibson LP CM. It appears to have a thin satin dye over a full width curved maple top (slim body). Up close, I can actually see the maple top, it may be visible in this pic.


----------

